# any one built a dodec wheel



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

my son built a dodec wheel for me. he followed the plans exactly but it doesn't seem to treadle correctly. just wondered if anyone else had built one and if they were having any problems getting it to work correctly


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I remember seeing it in a Spin Off magazine a few years ago but I personally don't know anyone that built one.

I did find a group on Ravelry. Bet you could get a lot of help there.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

thanks I will check that out


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think we had a thread or at least a few posts about them on hear a year or do ago. I'll go see if I can find it and post the link here.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

My husband built me a similar wheel (same basic concept) for Christmas this year. He's a mechanic, so his mechanic's brain came up with a different footman instead of the string idea. It's some sort of linkage. 

What problems are you having? I do know that he had to adjust the two bolts at the top (the wood part that holds the actual spindle in place) because if it's too tight or uneven, the spindle won't be able to freely turn. Also, make sure the yarn on the spindle isn't pushing back and keeping the spindle from being able to freely turn.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I can't find the thread, I must have imagined it.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

MDKatie said:


> My husband built me a similar wheel (same basic concept) for Christmas this year. He's a mechanic, so his mechanic's brain came up with a different footman instead of the string idea. It's some sort of linkage.
> 
> What problems are you having? I do know that he had to adjust the two bolts at the top (the wood part that holds the actual spindle in place) because if it's too tight or uneven, the spindle won't be able to freely turn. Also, make sure the yarn on the spindle isn't pushing back and keeping the spindle from being able to freely turn.


we also did a footman similar to the one you pictured because we thought that might help the problem. what happens is that while I am treadling sometimes the wheel reverses direction and I am suddenly treadling backwards. I have used a wheel before so I don't think it something I am doing wrong.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ahhhh, that's all in the timing of the treadling. My old Irish had a unique treading pattern. Instead of a 'one and two and one and two' it was more like 'one anna-anna, one amma-anna'
If you treadled at the wrong time you were going in the wrong direction.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Would changing the placement of where the footman attaches to the drive wheel help? Maybe attach it closer to the center or maybe further out from the center?


----------

